# Tuna in Oil or Water?



## vja4Him (Nov 17, 2010)

I was reading that it's best to stock up on tuna canned in oil instead of water. Why is that?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

vja4Him said:


> I was reading that it's best to stock up on tuna canned in oil instead of water. Why is that?


oil(fat) has more calories than any other food and in a survival situation *calories are KING*


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> oil(fat) has more calories than any other food and in a survival situation *calories are KING*


Ditto! :congrat:


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

they already hit it regarding the calories...and also, even if you don't eat the oil with the fish, it's a resource. Might not be pleasant, but any food oil can be used for some other cooking aps. the fish water is worthless.


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

I enjoy tuna in oil alot more ..but I cant find it anywhere in this town..I even asked a person who was at walmart and I think worked for one of the canned meat companies and she told me she didnt think it was packed in oil anymore...since theres only 3 grocery stores in this podunk town..guess Im out of luck


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

vja4Him said:


> I was reading that it's best to stock up on tuna canned in oil instead of water. Why is that?


the Blob said it, the oil for the calories and fat.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

SurviveNthrive said:


> they already hit it regarding the calories...and also, even if you don't eat the oil with the fish, it's a resource. Might not be pleasant, but any food oil can be used for some other cooking aps. the fish water is worthless.


NEVER drain your tuna?!!?!!? you need to EAT that oil! 

here's why:

The oil mixes with some of the tuna's natural fat (Omega-3s), so when you drain oil-packed tuna, some of its Omega-3 fatty acids also go down the drain. Since oil and water don't mix, water-packed tuna won't leach any of its precious Omega-3s, unfortunately this also has the effect of lowering the calorie-to-weight ratio so important in a survival situation.

Every cell in our body is surrounded by a cell membrane composed mainly of fatty acids. This membrane checks that the proper amounts of necessary nutrients enter the cells and ensures efficient excretion of harmful toxins and byproducts of metabolism. Made up of fat, cell membranes depend on the type of fat we eat. To maintain integrity and fluidity, cells need a healthy membrane. This ensures good communication with other cells and efficient ability to hold water and vital nutrients. All the fats you eat get incorporated into cell membranes, and the type of fatty acids dictates how your cells respond and grow. Saturated fats are solid at room temperature, while unsaturated fats stay liquid even in the refrigerator. Researchers believe that diets containing large amounts of saturated or hydrogenated fats produce cell membranes that are hard and lack fluidity, while diets rich in Omega-3 fats promote membrane fluidity.

Omega-3 fats are also famous for their ability to improve blood flow, prevent cardiovascular disease, reduce the risk of arrhythmia, lower the amount of lipids in the blood, and prevent extreme blood clotting. Researchers found that Omega-3 fatty acids affect cell growth by activating an enzyme called sphingomyelinase, which ultimately causes cancer cell death. Additionally, fish is full of other anti-inflammatory compounds known as resolvins which, unlike drugs, such as aspirin, ibuprofen and the COX-2 inhibitors, do not have negative side effects on our gastrointestinal or cardiovascular systems.

To stay healthy and safe from premature aging or onset of chronic disease, eating tuna (or other cold water fish) twice a week is a great option. This truly nutrient-dense food gives you high quality protein, no carbohydrates, minerals selenium, magnesium, and potassium; the B vitamins niacin, B1 and B6; and perhaps most important, the beneficial Omega-3 essential fatty acids. Besides the healthy fats, fish has more easily digestible complete protein than most foods, high amounts of vitamins A, B, D, and K, as well as calcium, iodine, magnesium, phosphorus, potassium, and iron. Tuna is also a very good source of Vitamin B6 which, along with Folic Acid lowers levels of artery-damaging homocysteine and prevents atherosclerosis.

With all the fabulous benefits tuna has to offer, moderation is still the key to success. Consider that overdoses of nourishing fish nutrients, just like underdoses, may also impair immune function, elevate LDL cholesterol, alter blood lipids and blood clotting, and worsen Type II diabetes. Moreover, fish oil naturally contains high levels of the two potentially toxic vitamins, A and D.

P.S. 
If you are think canned foods are less nutritious than fresh options, you are not far from truth. But canning may not be as bad as you think. Canning foods is a very effective method of preservation. The process protects against the growth of micro-organisms and kills harmful bacteria, but the high heats used for canning rob foods of vast amounts of nutrients, especially vitamin C, Thiamin and Riboflavin which are sensitive to light. You still benefit from the mineral supply of the canned foods, and the macro-nutrient nourishment may even be better than what you find in fresh products.

So... canned food is not always worse than fresh or frozen. If the food's overall quality is high, it is best in all forms - canned, frozen, or fresh.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Outstanding point. I do take a lot of fish oil pills, but why waste a resource.

The part that sucks is it's now hard to find tuna in oils...especially on sale. This 'health' kick that some are on is making it harder for preppers.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

Normally the canned Tuna I get comes with water. It's the cheap stuff. The REAL good stuff comes in the oil or Salmon in oil as well. Instead of mixing it with mayo I would just put it right on the sandwich mixed up with the oil, skin, and all. As for prepping if I had a canner and was canning fish it would be with oil and all.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Several years ago we canned 300 pounds of Albacore tuna.
Bought the tuna off the boat.
We packed it in olive oil and pressured canned it.
After that it was hard to eat store bought.
Tuna in oil is hard to find.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I guess we are lucky here in Va. (for now) ... No problem finding tuna in oil here ... :dunno:

We have canned salmon but not tuna ... but I agree ... IF you can get it and can your own ... that is the best.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

backlash said:


> Several years ago we canned 300 pounds of Albacore tuna.
> Bought the tuna off the boat.
> We packed it in olive oil and pressured canned it.
> After that it was hard to eat store bought.
> Tuna in oil is hard to find.


:beercheer: that is awesome! :2thumb:

the only fish I've canned are freshwater varieties (perch & walleye) the rest we eat fresh...

anybody ever canned catfish? with the fat content I would think it would be a good choice


----------



## oraltool (Feb 19, 2009)

I buy tuna in oil almost every week. Why not ask your grocer to start carring
it for you. You are still the customer and they do want you to come to their store to buy your food so it is advantagous for them to listen and act on your requests. EVERY time i have asked our local grocery store to stock an item I want they have done it. One Item i know of right off the top of my head was rarely in stock. I asked to have it brought back and now it is very promenent on the shelf and well stocked all the time.


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

*Tuna in oil*

Thanks OT..I found some at one of the Doller General stores here in town..I dont go into those stores except for certain things ..things which usually are on sale..I do all my groc shopping at the Super Walmart and they have never carried it as long as I can remember..I even asked and she said about the same thing..this was a lady who worked for one of the canned meat companies,,dressed up, computer, attractive..etc..just another example of ppl who manage to get/keep a probably very decent paying job by her looks and feminine wiles more than knowledge of the field in which she works..
Thanks for the reply


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> Outstanding point. I do take a lot of fish oil pills, but why waste a resource.
> 
> The part that sucks is it's now hard to find tuna in oils...especially on sale. This 'health' kick that some are on is making it harder for preppers.


Here, in Ky, tuna in oil is always at Dollar General..more so than in water.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

You're fortunate in your areas...the 'healthier' options they're foisting on us are going to be bad for preps and the prep company folks use it to short cut and rip off consumers. Would you rather have whole milk or 2% for a famine or fat free? They're not throwing the milk away, the processors are selling that and what you're getting is a by product after that extraction.


----------



## 41south (Dec 4, 2010)

Dollar store here tuna in water is 65 cents in oil is 85 cents, Fred's 65 cents for either one.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> You're fortunate in your areas...the 'healthier' options they're foisting on us are going to be bad for preps and the prep company folks use it to short cut and rip off consumers. Would you rather have whole milk or 2% for a famine or fat free? They're not throwing the milk away, the processors are selling that and what you're getting is a by product after that extraction.


We do buy our milk at the grocery--it's Amish...whole milk; pasteurized, not homogenized...still has the cream on top.

I'm in Kentucky where this actually happens with no govt/state/health dept. interference.:ignore:

Yet!!!


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

We have an Amish store outside of town a ways..been there a couple of times with my father to buy cheese..and they have an unbelievable selection comparedto Walmarts..think its about time to hit that store again


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

azurevirus said:


> We have an Amish store outside of town a ways..been there a couple of times with my father to buy cheese..and they have an unbelievable selection comparedto Walmarts..think its about time to hit that store again


From their stores, we get honey, jams, jellies, and I get to reuse the jars.


----------

